# Forever flex soft cracking



## Mac Vicious (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,
This is my first time posting and was wondering if someone out there might be able to help me. I just started using Forever flex soft and after a lot of trial and errors I have finally got forever soft onto my garment.
My question is after letting it cure for 24 hours and then washing the garment and wearing it once the vinyl is cracking does anyone know if I'm doing something wrong (I do a second set press after the peel).


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

You have to do a second press with either a matt or glossy cover sheet for 30 seconds at the same temp as the first press


----------

